# Reference requirement for SE license application in California



## greatjohn (Jul 4, 2012)

I have got my California PE and WA SE. Now I decide to got my SE in California. Do I need to get three SE in California to be my reference? Can my reference be SE in other countries or other states? Thanks so much. John


----------



## jfluckey (Jul 5, 2012)

John - Take a look at this thread, specifically post #4. There is a link and some information I think is applicable to you.


----------



## Bombo_Buster (Jul 5, 2012)

*I am in the same boat as you are. I will leave you a message in your Inbox.*


----------



## ENGINEER IV (Jul 30, 2012)

I talk to the Board, you can have a reference SE license in any State provided you have at least 3 years of qualifying experience after you got your PE. If your PE in California is less than 3 years, you can use your experience from other States to complete 3 years, but you cannot use the experiences you already used when you apply for your PE. If your situation is complicated, please talk to the Board, they are very helpful.


----------

